# Isr exhaust



## Tbfpanda-gtst (2 mo ago)

I have an r32 gtst. I bought an isr exhaust system, downpipe included, and a tomei test pipe. I have installed the down pipe and exhaust to appropriate placing however when I bolt on test pipe there is about a 1” uneven gap between that and the follow pipe (whether it’s bolted to exhaust or downpipe just doesn’t reach opposite pipe). Now I could put it all together but then the exhaust hangars wouldn’t reach/line up with the car. Has anyone gotten these products and had this problem.


----------



## Donnie92 (3 mo ago)

Any update yet?


----------



## Tbfpanda-gtst (2 mo ago)

Actually got it somewhat figured out with the help of a buddy. With his help we took everything off the car and assembled the exhaust in one piece and reassembled it onto the downpipe. 2 of the 4 hangers however didn’t reach the rubber hangers on the car so I went out and bought some longer ones. Everything is all bolted up now and sounds great. The tip doesn’t fully clear the bumper though (touches the bumper and doesn’t poke out past it) so I’m still curious as to if this is a manufactured defect or what. I’ve lined the bumper where it touches with thermal tape and have a carbon fiber cover on its way but still a bummer it doesn’t reach/sit as an exhaust should.


----------



## Tbfpanda-gtst (2 mo ago)

Tbfpanda-gtst said:


> Actually got it somewhat figured out with the help of a buddy. With his help we took everything off the car and assembled the exhaust in one piece and reassembled it onto the downpipe. 2 of the 4 hangers however didn’t reach the rubber hangers on the car so I went out and bought some longer ones. Everything is all bolted up now and sounds great. The tip doesn’t fully clear the bumper though (touches the bumper and doesn’t poke out past it) so I’m still curious as to if this is a manufactured defect or what. I’ve lined the bumper where it touches with thermal tape and have a carbon fiber cover on its way but still a bummer it doesn’t reach/sit as an exhaust should.


Just went for a lil test drive though And it sounds good and the thermal tape seems to be protecting the bumper from any burns or melting


----------

